# Leiseste Pumpe auf dem Markt



## Shutterfly (18. August 2017)

Moin moin,

Kurzfassung: Anderer Arbeitskollege und ich haben Custom WaKü, weiterer Kollege will neuen PC, findet nun WaKü auch geil, nervt mich nun damit das ich doch helfen will, bla bla bla. Ich selbst kein Profi, daher brauche ich euch. PS: Wird Zeit für einen Job-Wechsel 

Es geht darum, dass ich die aktuell leiseste Pumpe (ja, subjektiv, ich weiß!) auf dem Markt suche. Der besagte Kollege hat ein Gehör wie ein Lux. Wir haben keine Ahnung wie aber manchmal glauben wir, dass er selbst den Strom in den Wänden surren hört, daher ist die Anforderung an die Pumpe extrem hoch.

Guide vom narbennarr kenne ich natürlich, jedoch ist der schon ein paar Jahre alt. Ich hätte ihm ja die VP775 empfohlen, wenn es da nicht so viele Probleme mit der gegeben hätte.

Die Aquastream fällt raus, die kennt er von mir und die ist ihm zu groß (und nebenbei zu hässlich). Er plant ein PC mit Glas-Seite und daher ist hier Ästhetik schon wichtig. Außerdem verlangt die Aquastream ein Shoggy und ist damit extrem hoch, lässt sich also schwer verstecken. Damit meine ich nicht, dass eine Pumpe unsichtbar sein muss. Mein Kollege hat mir jedoch zu verstehen gegeben, dass er freistehende Pumpen alleine nicht schön findet. Eine Kombination mit AGB wo man die Pumpe dann aber sehen kann (z.B. jede übliche D5 AGB Kombi) ist vollkommen ok.

Optimal wäre daher eine Pumpe, welche sich mit einem AGB hängend als Kombi verbauen lässt. Jedoch befürchte ich, dass dies nur schwer mit der Lautstärke vereinbar ist.

Meine Kompetenz beschränkt sich leider nur auf Aquastream und D5. Die anderen Pumpen hatte ich nie in den Händen und auch nie Lust drauf, da mir die Suche nach Metall-Tops etc. immer zu lästig war.

Nun bräuchte ich daher mal die Hilfe von euch Profis und eine gute Empfehlung.


----------



## Ryle (18. August 2017)

Ne runtergeregelte und entkoppelte D5. Die EK Xres PWM ist da schon ganz ok, wenn sie unter 1500rpm läuft. Bei den anderen muss man meist selbst nach Lösungen für die Entkopplung sorgen.
Alternativ ist auch die Magicool dcp450 ziemlich laufruhig, aber ich habe bei so günstigem Kram immer ein schlechtes Bauchgefühl.


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. August 2017)

Bei deinen genannten Punkten "mit einem AGB hängend als Kombi" und "lässt sich verstecken" fällt mit der Watercool DDC Tube ein, wo die DDC Pumpe nicht mehr sichtbar ist.

http://shop.watercool.de/WebRoot/Sage/Shops/WatercooleK/5720/6E11/5D5C/545F/5254/0A0C/05BA/BB2F/HK_Tube_DDC_02.JPG

Entkopplungs- und Montagemöglichkeiten:

http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...rcooleK/Categories/Ausgleichsbehälter/Zubehör


----------



## Tekkla (18. August 2017)

Die Pumpe in dem Teil war selbst bei maximalen 2.500 RPM auf den beiliegenden Vibrationsabsorbern aus einem BQ PB600 nicht zu hören.
EK-XRES 100 SPC-60 MX PWM (incl. pump)  – EK Webshop


----------



## Shutterfly (18. August 2017)

Ryle schrieb:


> Alternativ ist auch die Magicool dcp450 ziemlich laufruhig, aber ich habe bei so günstigem Kram immer ein schlechtes Bauchgefühl.



Da sind wir schon einmal zwei 



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Bei deinen genannten Punkten "mit einem AGB hängend als Kombi" und "lässt sich verstecken" fällt mit der Watercool DDC Tube ein, wo die DDC Pumpe nicht mehr sichtbar ist.



Die kenne ich, find ich ehrlich gesagt auch ganz sexy. Sollte also beim Kollegen auch passen. Aber ich denke, dass "verstecken" hier etwas zu streng interpretiert wurde: Der AGB mit der D5 unten dran, wäre auch okay.

Was gar nicht geht sind solche Konstrukte: Alphacool Laing DDC310 - Complete Edition Eisdecke - silber/Plexi | DDC Pumpen Vorinstalliert | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Oder generell allein stehende Pumpen. 

Bei der DDC bin ich jedoch unsicher: Ich habe oft gehört, dass hier die Lautstärke maßgeblich vom Pumpendeckel abhängig wäre. Daher greifen viele ja zu richtig schweren Ausführungen. 

Von daher kann ich leider nicht einschätzen, ob die Pumpe selbst im Watercool AGB ruhig zu bekommen ist. Entkopplung ist klar, ist Pflicht. Die Frage ist nur wie viel man dadurch weg bekommt.



TheTekkster schrieb:


> Die Pumpe in dem Teil war selbst bei maximalen 2.500 RPM auf den beiliegenden Vibrationsabsorbern aus einem BQ PB600 nicht zu hören.
> EK-XRES 100 SPC-60 MX PWM (incl. pump)  – EK Webshop



Vom SPC Angebot bin ich nicht überzeugt. Die Pumpe allein stehend ist optisch leider nicht so der Fall, der Kombination mit AGB ist ein Witz bei dem kleinen Ding


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. August 2017)

Bei einer freistehenden DDC mit Aufsatz-AGB bestehend aus einer Glasröhre (WC Tube oder AQ Aqualis) kommst du in der Summe aus POM, Glas und 300-400ml Kühlflüssigkeit auf ein ähnliches Gewicht wie bei den bekannten DDC Metalltops mit ~400g.

Schraubst du so eine Konstruktion über den AGB ans Gehäuse, geht dieser Effekt über das Eigengewicht des AGB auf die DDC flöten. Ob beim WC Tube über die Entkopplung der Halterung der Glasröhre zum Gehäuse und die im POM eingeschlossene DDC auf z.B. 7V gedrosselt trotzdem für dich noch als Silent einzustufen ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Eine Entkopplung ohne Shoggy am Gehäuse ist immer mit Einschränkungen verbunden. Vielleicht meldet sich noch jemand mit dieser WC Tube DDC Kombi, der sie am Gehäuse montiert hat. Ich würde mal im Luxx nachhaken, da gibt es Besitzer dieser Anordnung, die sie auch am Mora und am Gehäuse verbaut haben.


----------



## Shutterfly (18. August 2017)

Danke für den Hinweis. Dann muss ich mir dort wohl mal einen Account machen


----------



## Venom89 (19. August 2017)

Ich habe den wc heatkiller 200 d5 an der gehäusewand montiert. Also wenn ich weiterhelfen kann. Frag ruhig 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## WolfsblutMuzik (19. August 2017)

Würde auch eher ne Aquacomputer D5 holen mit dem Plexi AGB etc diese läuft bis Stufe 3 oder 4 völlig leise und sieht gut aus und du hast echt ne starke Pumpe


----------



## Pelle0095 (19. August 2017)

Ich würde auch zur D5 raten, sie ist unkompliziert und sehr leise.
Meine VP775 ist auf 50% mit AGB Kombi nicht zu hören.
Die ist aber auch schonmal nicht angesprungen, deswegen D5.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shutterfly (19. August 2017)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Ich habe den wc heatkiller 200 d5 an der gehäusewand montiert. Also wenn ich weiterhelfen kann. Frag ruhig



Welche D5? Wie entkoppelt und dann das wichtigste: Wenn der Raum komplett lautlos ist, wie gut ist sie dann hörbar? Vibrationen etc.



WolfsblutMuzik schrieb:


> Würde auch eher ne Aquacomputer D5 holen mit dem Plexi AGB etc diese läuft bis Stufe 3 oder 4 völlig leise und sieht gut aus und du hast echt ne starke Pumpe



Dachte das die Pumpen immer gleich wären. Einzig die Steuereinheit wird ggf. ausgetauscht um z.B. ein saubere PWM-Signal zu realisieren.


----------



## Venom89 (19. August 2017)

Nutze die VPP755. Bisher läuft sie . 
Entkoppelt ist das ganze über entkopplungsmodule aus dem Lieferumfang.

Auf Stufe 5 höre ich die Pumpe ganz leise. Heruntergeregelt konnte ich keine Geräusche mehr wahrnehmen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shutterfly (19. August 2017)

Hmm okay, die VPP755 soll angeblich leise sein aber die würde ich nicht empfehlen. Die ist mir einfach zu risikobehaftet im Moment


----------



## Venom89 (19. August 2017)

Eine heruntergeregelte vpp655 sollte es auch tun. Bzw auch jede andere Version 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pelle0095 (19. August 2017)

Was auch sehr gut helfen wird ist ein gedämmtes Gehäuse mit einer dicken Glasplatte wie z.b das DB900 pro

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shutterfly (19. August 2017)

Tendenziell würde ich sogar eher ein Gehäuse ohne Windows empfehlen, z.B. das Define S. Das habe ich für mich auch im Auge.

Jedoch ist er von dem TG so angefixt. Sein Gehäuse soll aber auch nicht über 50cm hoch sein wo das DB900 ausscheidet. Vielleicht noch das Pure Base 600. Ist da die Dämmung ähnlich?

Ein Define S mit TG wäre eigentlich die optimale Lösung.


----------



## MetallSimon (21. August 2017)

Wenn es nicht abschreckt, beim Chinesen zu bestellen, dann kann ich diese Pumpe nur Empfehlen: FormulaMod PWM pumpe wasserkuhlung pumpe kuhlsystem wasserpumpe maximalen durchfluss 500L/H computer geschwindigkeit in FormulaMod PWM pumpe wasserkuhlung pumpe kuhlsystem wasserpumpe maximalen durchfluss 500L/H computer geschwindigkeit aus   auf AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group
Die Pumpe ist heruntergeregelt meines Gehörs nach nahezu unhörbar. Ich höre eher das Mineralwasser in der geschlossenen Flasche sprudeln als meinen Rechner


----------



## Shutterfly (21. August 2017)

Irgendwie verstörend, dass angeblich solche gute Pumpen so günstig sind während man hier für eine dämliche Pumpe ohne Gehäuse teilweise schon 40 Schleifen hinlegt


----------



## Pelle0095 (22. August 2017)

Das Problem bei gedämmten Gehäusen ist ja meist der miese Airflow. Was dann zu höheren Temperaturen oder lauteren Lüftern resultiert.

Ist ein Externer Radiator was für ihn?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shutterfly (22. August 2017)

Er hat sich noch nicht entschieden aber er findet die Idee des MO-RA nicht verkehrt. Gerade wenn es ihm um Lautstärke geht, sehe ich auch kaum eine andere Chance als eben solchen. Daher gehe ich bislang immer vom externen Rad. aus.

Bislang hat sich bei ihm folgende Gehäuse raus kristallisiert:  Entweder ein Fractal Design Define S, welches dann zwar ohne Fenster wäre aber innen ausreichend Platz für Pumpe und AGB. Zusätzlich ist es gedämmt. Dann müsste er sich nicht um die Optik stören und kommt ums Hardtubing rum. Wäre der Kompromiss in Richtung Silent.

Die Alternative wäre das Define C mit Glass-Seite. Hier passt jedoch ein AGB samt Pumpe nur bedingt ins Gehäuse. Das Gehäuse hat einfach keine gescheite Möglichkeit diesen AGB aufzuhängen. An den Front-Lüftern wird schwierig, da es dann mit Grafikkarte kollidieren. Daher wäre dann die Möglichkeit den AGB hinten am Gehäuse zu montieren. Praktisch mit einer 120er Lüfter-Haltung außen im Gehäuse was bei einem externen Rad. kein Problem wäre. Dann müssen ja eh Schläuche aus dem System.

Nachteil hier wäre, dass das  dann die Pumpe nicht isoliert ist. Es gibt keine Gehäuse-Wand, keine Dämmung etc. welche die Geräusche aufnehmen kann. 

Hier könnte man noch den Kompromiss fahren, dass nur der AGB außen ans Gehäuse kommt und die Pumpe als Standalone in die Kammer vom Netzteil, da das Gehäuse ja über einen eigenen Käfig verfügt. Das sieht, finde zumindest ich, dann aber von der Verschlauchung der komisch aus und man hat das Problem, dass AGB ja direkt vor Pumpe kommen soll. Da der AGB aber draußen hängt ist die Strecke zur Pumpe sehr lang, was nicht das Problem wäre - technisch gesehen. Es muss halt nur Optisch nach etwas aussehen und das könnte schwer werden


----------



## Hunting_Nergal (7. September 2017)

Ich hab ne ddc310 auf einem Shoggy. Also, wenn du eine HDD im Rechner hast, wirst du nicht hören können, ob da eine Pumpe ist. Wenn die HDD aus ist, und alle Fans (BQ SW3) mit weniger als 500RPM drehen, kann man bei offenem Case ein leises Summen wahrnehmen. Wenn man mit dem Ohr auf 5cm ran geht (bei offenem Case) kommt ein hochfrequentes Surren hinzu, das mein Vater z.B. aber auch nicht mehr hört. Leise ist die auf alle Fälle. Mit CPU+GPU+2x360 schafft die auch immernoch ihre 100l/h.

P.S. als direkter Vergleich: die Pumpe der Arctic Liquid Freezer ist lauter

P.P.S. Die Eisbecher haben halterungen für 120 und 140er Lüfter gleich dabei, den könnte man z.B. dann am hinteren Lüfterplatz montieren, wenns vorn zu eng wird.


----------

